# Wake up sleepy heads!!



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Please help me to procrastinate! I am supposed to be doing a special education assignment but I would rather talk to you, so..._please_ tell me something from one or all of the following categories:

1. Your dream last night
2. Your life dream
3. Your biggest fear
4. Your proudest moment/achievement
5. Your most embarassing moment
6. Anything you want

Ok here goes: My dream last night was that the world was going to self-destruct and I had to get something (which I don't remember) before I boarded the shuttle ship. My life dream is to live happily ever after, I am currently in the process of working out the finer details of that pursuit. My biggest fear is that I will die or my daughter will die. My proudest moment is of course becoming a mum to my human baby and my fish fry, roughly at the same time. Hmmm, so many embarassing moments but I don't embarass very easily so they don't count. I follow the ethos that I must first choose to become embarassed. One time I chose to become embarassed was when I thought I was being cool sitting in the backseat of my boyfriend's sister's car in highschool trying my first cigarette type substance. I set my skirt on fire and my boyfriend threw me in the river, no major injuries.

Ok, your turn, you don't have to answer every category as I did, remember I'm procrastinating.

Cheers,
Lara


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I had a dream last night that someone gave me an easter egg containing cadbury's flake, and I dreamt that a carblew up down my road. I also dreamt that I was watching a late night TV show, and that I took part in it.

My life dream is to be famous.

My worst fear is being trapped in a room with a big cob web with big spiders crawling all over it.

My proudest moment was when I got engaged.

My most embaressing moment was when I saw someone in the city that looked like my girlfriend and I grabbed her hand!


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i had a dream last night that kenny chesney and renee zelwegger were getting divorced but when i woke up i realized that i had been listening to the radio and that is what they were saying so i dreamed about it

my life dream is just to have a family with kids and be a good mom and a good person

my biggest fear is throwing up. to the extent of phobia and therapy. I am an emetophobic.

my proudest moment so far would have to be trusting my boyfriend to go away to college when my entire life has been full of people breaking my trust. or forgiving my mom for all the times she broke my trust and finally after almost twenty years starting a real relationship with her

my most embarassing moment was when i was in high school during a football game when the rest of my cheerleading squad and i had to run across the field to make a tunnel for the guys to run out through. there was a camera man and being a blond i wasnt paying attention and ran smack into him and fell onto my bum in front of the whole crowd (the game was our across town rivals so the whole city was there) but even worse, when he turned around to see what jsut hit him (as i am small he barely felt the blow, i just bounced) the camera was on and got a great shot of me sprawled onto the ground my skirt up. thank god they didnt use that footage.

and i want to ask you about something instead of tell you something for number six. this is for you lara. you said you are supposed to be doing a special education assignment. are you going to school to be a special ed teacher? that is what i plan on becoming. so i just wondered.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks for helping me procrastinate guys! Sweety (sorry I can't remember your full username) I am doing special education as part of an art education degree, so I will be an art teacher. I have to say that studying special education has changed the way I see the world, my teacher is highly inspiring. In fact I kinda feel guilty to be procrastinating now that I think about it! Gosh, I don't mean to trivialise your condition but I have never heard of an emetophobic. What do you think will happen to you if you throw up? Have you ever been drunk? What happens when you (or someone you live with) gets a stomach bug?

Cichlid man, what do you want to be famous for? I'd like to become rich, but that's different he he he.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

that is not a big deal most people havent heard of it. it is actually pretty common. there are tons of sites on it. but then again there are tons of sites on pretty much anything. it's not so much i think anything will happen to me if i throw up, except that i will never stop throwing up. i am more afraid that i will get vomit all over everything and i am terrified of the way it feels and stuff. i have only thrown up five or six times in my life so i dont know the warning signs of when i am going to. only two times have i made it to the toilet. and then the warning was acid reflux but now i get that daily. and it is strange as i feel better after i throw up and while i am sick it doesnt bother me but when i am not sick i live in fear that i will be sick and it at one point controlled my life. i am getting better about it but it is still there. i have never been drunk for the sole reason that i fear i will have too much and vomit all over the place although i suspect (but dont know) that it would be different being drunk than it would being sober as your mind is not working the same and possibly you wouldnt realize what was going on when drunk but you do when sober. i dont know though. so i guess that is my little psychotic biography thing. i am pretty messed up but as all people do i blame my parents. but they actually are the reason.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Don't know if you still need it, but:

1. I dreamed I was skiing, hitting jumps and sailing 100ft. or more high through the air and landing without it hurting, although I was scared being that high.

2. To be a great song writer, famous or not. I'd love to be able to just sit outside a cabin on the lake with my guitar all day and just write music about anything and everything. 

3. I fear the next time I'll dislocate my shoulder. It happens quite a bit and hurts alot.

4. Walking to the front of my high school graduation, looking like I came out of the 70's and hearing people say "I didn't know he was smart", as I walked past them multiple times to collect awards.

5. Any one of many occasions that I've gotten way too drunk and made a fool of myself.

EDIT: addition to #4, I graduated just a few years ago, so it was abnormal that I'd look like I was from the 70's. 

Just in case all the members who have been 29 years old for a decade or two were wondering what was odd about that.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Yes, unfortunately still procrastinating! How curious, so how ald are you really?? Every Canadian I know has dislocated their shoulder (mind you I only know one). I don't drink anymore myself, but perhaps the problem is that you aren't drinking enough to forget that you made a fool of yourself!


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm 20 years of age. Both the Canadians you know have dislocated their shoulder, thats a pretty good sample of the the Canadian population :lol: . It must be all that hockey and curling we play up here. I'm not embarassed while I'm drunk and making a fool of myself, it's the next morning when someone asks me if I remember doing something and they have to go over details for me to remember.

EDIT: I have been practicing when to say when. After I got too drunk at my friend's Dad's wedding, I decided I needed to be able to cut myself off. I've been doing great with it and don't have to worry about what I did the night before when I wake up.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

1. i dont remember my dream

2. i would like to become an actress

3. My biggest fear is drowning 

4. i dont really know

5. ha, i embarass myself alot, but one of the worst times was probably when i whent to camp and we were out on a boat going to an island and the boat was too big to get close to the island so we had to jump of the side of it. well i didnt really want to get my hair wet, so i tried to slide off the boat and my bathing suit bottom got caught on some hook thing on the side of the boat, so i was just hanging there. And i was one of the first kids to go off, so everyone was behind me laughing and the counceler had to try and pull me up of it. and then i had to have a hole in my bathing suit. I was only like 9ish. but it was pretty bad, i've had worse though, but id rather not mention.
well i have to go now anyways, i was using this as an ecscuse to procrastinate on my algebra homework.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i like how we all use the internet to procrastinate. not like there was a lack of procrastination tools before the web came about. but i guess it is a more varied, fun form of procrastination. lol


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

LOL! Why was your mom on your date? Now I'm curious about your life story!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

1.) i bearly sleep long enough to dream but when i do it always has familiar characters from my life and quickly changing complicated plots
2.)My life dream is doing something that will change the world or at least make a dent in what we know
3.)My biggest fear is not to be happy with what i'm doing
4.)my prodest moment is when i invent something useful
5.)My most embarassing moment is a secert but my second is when i was little i was lost at genardes and saw someone wearing the same coat as my mom(at least from waist level down) and ran up and hugged her then looked up and relized my mistake


----------

